
“if you type in your pw, it will show as stars” - duck
http://bash.org/?244321
======
wybiral
On a serious note I've always thought that the convention of entering in
potentially revealing commands into the same box that you enter in chat text
was a flaw of IRC.

~~~
27182818284
Years ago and today it still feels weird to me to

    
    
        /msg nickserv...

~~~
kuschku
And that’s why you shouldn’t do that.

IRC nowadays supports SASL auth, for exactly this purpose.

If you need to change passwords, use /raw NS ... or /raw NickServ ... or
/quote ... or directly /NS if your client supports it. Never /msg.

------
27182818284
Every now and again I forget about Bash.org. (It was called something else for
a while, wasn't it? I feel like it was) and then I remember it and try to
spread it to new folks.

The first night I shared it with a coworker who had never seen it I
periodically received quoted text from it the rest of the night. They must
have spent hours enjoying it.

I will ask any commenter that is about to post that everyone knows Bash.org to
consider this: I have coworkers who don't recognize the Doom guy face who are
really good at their programming jobs—they're just younger– not out of touch
or anything like that. Likewise, they didn't know about bash

~~~
moepstar
Most probably they also weren't on IRC (and if, then not for very long i
guess)...

Do they even know what IRC is? :)

------
con
Ah, bash.org!

My all-time favorite: [http://bash.org/?99060](http://bash.org/?99060)

------
sshine
"I put on my robe and wizard hat" is another oldie.
[http://www.bash.org/?104383](http://www.bash.org/?104383)

------
throwaway613834
One of the funniest ones I've seen:
[http://bash.org/?127039](http://bash.org/?127039)

------
alexwasserman
[http://qdb.us/](http://qdb.us/) was the other fork from GeekIssues.

------
spraak
Wow, I'd forgotten about bash.org I better forget again before the whole night
is gone from reading through it.

------
laxd
Amusing. On Reddit it might even be appropriate.

------
itsnotlupus
Words of praise for fish food.

------
k4ch0w
password123

~~~
Trav5
Wow, all I see are stars! It works on HN too!

~~~
sogen
can confirm

------
noncoml
Fake

------
seibelj
Anyone who doesn’t believe this never told n00bs to type Alt+F4 in games to
insta win. So easy

